# Biking Across the State



## mybutthurts (Nov 19, 2012)

I am thinking of biking across Wisconsin. The route I have planned is just shy 300 miles, although if I don't get lost at some point, I think I would be disappointed . Time is valuable and to get away for more than a weekend is impossible. I am not terribly experienced in that this is only my third season. Last year I completed my first century and, if I am honest, didn't feel too bad. But I have never done back to back 100+ mile days. What can happen when pushed this far? This would be an unsupported ride and am beginning the planning stages. Here are my concerns:

1. What gear do I pack?
2. What spare parts do I concern myself with?
3. How much food should I plan to consume? Bonking would not be good.
4. I plan to use my Camelback, do I need to be prepared with anything else for hydration?
5. I don't have a touring bike. I have a Giant TCR Comp. My only options (I think) would be a handle bar bag, saddle bag and that's about it.
6. I plan to stay in a motel for the one overnight. 

Anything you guys can throw at me would be appreciated. Super excited!!!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Take a bike tool & spare tubes, tire levers, air pump, patches. Check your tires before you leave & oil the bike. Maybe take a small lube bottle.
2. None.
3. There are towns in Wisconson? Buy food on the way, eat a little every hour.,
4. No.
5. OK. Mail a change of bike cloths to the hotel with street cloths. When you get there mail the dirty cloths home. Pack a jacket & legs on the bike, with arm warmers. I wouldn't take a much on the ride, or pack everything in a backpack.
6. If you did a century, your good to go! You got all day to do 150 miles, piece of cake.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

If you have the money, look into a seat post rack. If your seat post is carbon, Arkel (of Canada) makes one that clamps onto the seat rails and just velcros to the seat post. Then you can put a rack top back on to carry your change of clothes along with an extra pair of shorts, socks and a rain jacket - as well as some munchies.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

Rock on! I'm headed into my 3rd season of riding as well, but family obligations limit me to single-day adventures. This sounds like a dream weekend to me. I sincerely hope you do this and I wish you all the best. Just please give us a good story when you finish. It sounds like an awesome idea.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good stuff here. crazyguyonabike.com: Bicycle Touring: A place for bicycle tourists and their journals


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

OP, when do you plan to ride? You will have plenty of time to train for the weekend, and you will be able to ride some days back to back in your training. I think if you can do a century, you can do this. Like duriel said, "You've got all day to do 150 miles." 

I'm always kind of jealous when I read people doing adventures like this. So, have you thought about how you're going to get back? And, is your route hilly? I've done the HHH ride in Blue Mounds. Being a flatlander, that ride hurt like heck!


----------

